# Are dogs acceted in rental villas? and other dog questions



## yipee (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All,
I am moving with my husband and son to Dubai in Spetember. We also have 2 dogs.
We will be renting a villa are dogs generally accepted or are landlords not that tolerant of pets?
Can you hire dog walkers?
Is it true that dogs can only be walked before sun up and after sun down because of the heat?
My dogs are used to the UK climate will they suffer in the heat much?
Anybody got any experience of importing a dog?

Thanks
Wendy


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

1) Depends on your landlord as to whether or not you can have pets.
2) Not sure about dog wallkers, but there is a job for everything here so I wouldnt be surprised
3) Yes, it's true that during the summer months you can only walk them early morning / late at night
4) Of course your dog will suffer in the heat. It gets over 40 degrees on a regular basis. If I had a dog, i wouldnt leave it outside.
5) No experience personally but there are people who do so


----------



## tomoli (Jul 18, 2008)

On this topic, does anyone know what the regulations regarding dog importing are?

I know you need a rabies jab, blood test and import certification.

Anything else?

Also, do dogs HAVE to go in the hold? Or are there some airlines that allow them in the cabin?

We are also taking our dog.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Google it.


----------



## yipee (Jul 23, 2008)

alli said:


> Google it.


UMM really helpful. The idea of a forum is to share knowledge experience. If you dont want to do that maybe you should go spend your time on google???


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where are you coming from?

If coming from UK try
WorldCare Pet Transport LLC
AIRPETS Heathrow - Pet Travel Specialists

or try Emirates cargo

From Oz, try JetPets

Also ask furniture removalists (such as Crown), as a lot of them offer pet relocations as part of their services.

also try
www.uae.gov.ae/mafeservices/defaulten.aspx

Also, ask your vet about what information/injections may be needed.

hope this helps a little


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Have done some research; the 'Google it' reply isn't so silly, as you need to check with your airline. Some will allow small dogs in the cabin, otherwise it's in the hold. No quarantine regulations in Dubai it seems, but they DO need rabies vaccine and other jabs. I'm still working on the details. The word 'dogs' DOES work on the search, that's how I found this!!


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,
most villa owners will aloow you to have dogs, especially at the moment as they are desperate just to get the villa's rented out! We had no problems, if they see you as a responsible wetern family then you have no worries.
The Springs/Meadows are probably the best areas for dogs as there are lots of grass areas around the lakes (not for swimming in), and hundreds of other dogs around to socialise with. Arabian ranches is also good i have heared.
Im sure you could hire a dog walker, as other people have said you can get people to do everything else, and i often see maids walking the dogs.
Now its hotter we walk our dog around 7am when its still cool, he is fine with it, and we also bought a hard plastic kids pool which he comes back and cools off in (little tikes, from McGrudies book store on Beach Road).
As for importing from the UK, they will need:
Rabies jabs, they dont need the results to travel but need the jabs (as uk is rabies free)
all the standard jabs such as DHIpp or whatever its called, flee and tick
they will also need a Babesia test which is required by DEFRA to export
finally a export health certificate which you get a few days before the dog flies.

We did it all ourselves but used, Dubai Kennels and Cattery to sort out the paperwork this side as its less hassle. They are really helpfull and have a good website etc. We used Emirates sky cargo and again they where good, they deal directly with Dubai Kennels so when your dogs arrrive in Dubai they will release the dogs straight away then sort the paperwork out, ensuring your dog is ok.

It is a stresful time, my best bit of advise would be to make sure all the injections are done early as it takes up to six weeks for some of the results to come back, and some cant be done until a certain time before travelling etc. DEFRA also have a good website and they will send you requirements and the form for your Export Health Cert...

Hope this helps....


----------

